

Newly Discovered ‘Tetraquark’ Fuels Quantum Feud - digital55
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/tetraquark-quantum-feud/

======
claudius
Original paper with free (CC) PDF:
[http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.112...](http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.112.222002)

